# PowerMac G4 MDD ventile à fond



## iMacounet (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Mon MDD me fais des misères!

Je l'allume, il ne fais pas le bong de démarrage, il ventile à fond, pas d'image ... :rateau:

Je pense au +12v qui alimente la carte graphique ... non ?

Je pense à ça, car j'ai eu le même problème sur un PowerMac G5 1,6Ghz.

Et est ce que l'alimentation est réparable ? ... Si c'est elle en cause !

Merci !


----------



## Onmac (14 Septembre 2011)

Oui, quand tu j'ai reçu le bi867Mhz, j'ai essayé de mettre la carte graphique "point of view" NVIDIA et quand j'ai démarré: ventilation extreme. 
Enlève la CG et démarre pour voir ce qu'il fait.


----------



## iMacounet (14 Septembre 2011)

Nan, mais toi t'as mis une carte graphique de PC dans un Mac. 

Moi c'est plus grave ...


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Octobre 2011)

Désolé pour le déterrage, mais iMacounet ça se flash très bien une CG de PC pour la mettre dans un Mac ! 

Ma FX 5500, fonctionne très bien dans mon MDD !


----------

